# Could I have borderline personality disorder?



## Healy787 (Jan 18, 2010)

So Idk if I'm just dissociating or I have borderline personality disorder. I'm definitely depersonalizing and derealizing due to a horrible event involving marijuana. I may just be being paranoid, but I'm just asking to make sure.

I heard that dissociating can be part of BPD. I looked up all the symptoms and I convinced I have them, but nothing really jumps out drastically. I really hope I dont have BPD cus it's basically untreatable, and depersonalization is at least possible to fix.

So mainly, my question is can I obtain Borderline Personality Disorder from smoking weed? Or can it be brought on by smoking weed? If you need more information I can add more.

I feel so empty

Jim


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

borderline people have the problem that they react in a certain way but don't know why, because they are so emotional. they are aggressive, easily sad and easily happy again, they cannot control themselves. 
with DP, you feel more as if you are a machine which is moving and works without your assistance. with DP, you cannot control yourself either, but it's more like your emotions have disappeared.


----------



## Healy787 (Jan 18, 2010)

GOD! aghh then whats wrong with me. Because I definitely don't have borderline then. And I definitely am depersonalizing.

I am feeling more real lately, but still detached from myself. Not where I used to be. It's almost like I'm getting better but I can't let it go. I can't stop thinkin about it. And I don't even know if I'm thinking ABOUT it or just thinking LIKE that. If that makes any sense whatsoever. I just want to be carefree. Is there anyway I can make it NOT my reoccuring thought process.

HOW DO I LET GOOOOO??

And I want to ask truthfully... can this go away completely? Or is that just what ppl say so you don't lose hope. I see "the light" every once in a while. But I never get out.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

it takes some time, but you can get out. just listen to your inner self and fulfill what it wants. peace, harmony, calmness, sleep, healthy food, sports...
it's normal that you always think about it. try to get a distraction. and reward yourself when you are having better days.


----------

